# Center Brace came undone - AGH!



## 90gal (Jan 7, 2008)

I have a 90 gallon tank which is heavily planted; but just now I noticed that the tanks center brace has come unattached on the back side. The tank doesn't appear to be bowing outward; but I put ratchet straps around the tank and stand to prevent it from bowing and breaking if that's a possibility; I don't know... It's not a rimless tank, so it does have the rim holding the glass together. 

It appears that by original design, the center brace was held on just by silicone which has obviously now let loose. 

What should I do? I really don't want the tank to split outward and dump 90 gallons of water on the floor....

Thanks in advance, 
Rob


----------



## doubleott05 (Jul 20, 2005)

if your manufactures warranty hasent expired i would def just replace it.

otherwise i think your hosed
i def wouldnt chance it with a 90gal thats been designed wiht a centerbrace.
if its an oceanic you "might" be ok they are pretty sturdy

good luck


----------



## ddavila06 (Jan 31, 2009)

change it, one time i "accidentaly cracked" a 55 brace and i filled it slowly and it made this "crack" noice and about half an hour later i noticed how freaggin bowed it was...it may happen to you when you are refilling...


----------



## 90gal (Jan 7, 2008)

I did a bunch of research and am going to fix it; will let you know how it goes! Since it's an older tank it's not under warranty, but the benefit is it's REALLY thick glass. 

It's 1/8 inch "bowed" from either end (ie the middle is 1/8 longer front to back than either edge is) which isn't that much. The plan is to use a large wood clamp with two pieces of wood (one front/one back) and slowly bring that 1/8 back in together. I got some aquarium silicone and will re-silicone the center brace back together; giving it 48 hours to cure. I've resealed many aquariums over the past 20 years but have never had a center brace let go... Keep your fingers crossed!


----------



## mudboots (Jun 24, 2009)

Ouch! Good luck with that...that's a lot of tank to be worried about spilling onto the floor.


----------

